# Craftsman Garden Tractor..Transaxle oil leak..



## vv0350 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello: myt Craftsman Garden Tractor, 18.5hp Kohler Magnum ,#25149, 917.251480, 1996, has had some kind of oil leak at the transaxle for several years. Yesterday, I drove it up on car ramps to pull the blades off to sharpen. When I drove it off the ramps, there was anearly ¼ cup of oil on the ground near the center of the transaxle area. Every year, I pull the L. rear wheel off and open the plug and fill with oil..& it always needs it.. I have been using 80w rear end oil the last 4 years... I guess it leaks from the axle/wheel seals? ..but other places as well..?
Question: Anyone else have this problem..? and….can I just go to fulling the transaxle with grease?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Clean it off and look where the oil first appears.
Oil seal part# 7393R.
Page 48 & 49 of your Owners Manual.
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0706373.pdf

Google 
AYP 7393R seal


----------

